# Eurotunnel Calais, check-in procedures changed.



## Skar

We returned from Calais yesterday, the procedures have changed.

You now check-in then immediately clear French Immigration and Customs, you then clear UK Immigration and Customs and only then can proceed to the Terminal or departure gate.

This worked really well yesterday for us BUT we were crossing at a quiet time (booked for the 13.20 but got on the 11.20). It's anyone's guess how it will work at busy times!


----------



## GEMMY

Have I got this right......The only change is....You now can only go to the
terminal AFTER customs, other than that no change.

Which means you can now overload yourself with ****, booze, etc because you've cleared customs. :wink: 

tony


----------



## peribro

What's changed? I've always just driven through without paying much attention to what order I was doing anything in! I guess I mostly got it right as I don't remember any problems.


----------



## adonisito

We came through this morning, a bit slower than usual, (but we were searched by customs looking for wife's 100kg of cocaine)
I didn't detect any change to procedures. Still the best way to go, especially with the dog.


----------



## pippin

Obviously they didn't find your wifes stash otherwise you wouldn't be able to post on here at the moment!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Recently we had a couple Customs Officers (?) clamber on board and check for illegal immigrants hidden in the toilet/shower room.
They didn't find any, they were in the garage, but soon after we set off we realised they hadn't fastened the bl**dy toilet door as it nearly banged it'self off it's hinges the first time we went round a bend.


----------



## Skar

adonisito said:


> We came through this morning, a bit slower than usual, (but we were searched by customs looking for wife's 100kg of cocaine)
> I didn't detect any change to procedures. Still the best way to go, especially with the dog.


Interesting...

The old system was to check-in then go to the terminal and await the call for your crossing (if it hadn't already been called) before clearing both sets of customs and immigration, is this what you did?



GEMMY said:


> Which means you can now overload yourself with ****, booze, etc because you've cleared customs. :wink:
> 
> tony


Good point!


----------



## adonisito

Actually, you're right, we did used to wait in the terminal car park!
This time we didn't, just joined the queue after check in.
Apologies, the system may well have changed, shows how good my memory is, suppose I switch off when coming home.

And, yes, they did check in the bathroom and even under the seats while firing all sorts of silly questions, "How much did you pay for the ticket ?" , "Are you aware it is illegal to import firearms?" etc. :roll:


----------



## Stanner

GEMMY said:


> Have I got this right......The only change is....You now can only go to the
> terminal AFTER customs, other than that no change.
> 
> Which means you can now overload yourself with ****, booze, etc because you've cleared customs. :wink:
> 
> tony


I'm puzzled about this as well - you may well clear immigration before the terminal, but I doubt if you cleared customs before being let loose in the booze and **** shop.
This is the reason why customs for the ferries are at the exit in Dover after you have shopped on board.


----------



## Skar

Stanner said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I got this right......The only change is....You now can only go to the
> terminal AFTER customs, other than that no change.
> 
> Which means you can now overload yourself with ****, booze, etc because you've cleared customs. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I'm puzzled about this as well - you may well clear immigration before the terminal, but I doubt if you cleared customs before being let loose in the booze and **** shop.
> This is the reason why customs for the ferries are at the exit in Dover after you have shopped on board.
Click to expand...

There are no checks at all after you have been to the terminal (and nowhere to make them). Strictly speaking though you can bring in an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco from France as long as it is for personal use, the guidelines are just that, guidelines.


----------



## Stanner

Skar said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I got this right......The only change is....You now can only go to the
> terminal AFTER customs, other than that no change.
> 
> Which means you can now overload yourself with ****, booze, etc because you've cleared customs. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I'm puzzled about this as well - you may well clear immigration before the terminal, but I doubt if you cleared customs before being let loose in the booze and **** shop.
> This is the reason why customs for the ferries are at the exit in Dover after you have shopped on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no checks at all after you have been to the terminal (and nowhere to make them). Strictly speaking though you can bring in an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco from France as long as it is for personal use, the guidelines are just that, guidelines.
Click to expand...

Hmmm I bet there are as I really can't see HMRC leaving a big hole like the tunnel in their cordon.

I came back from Belgium and France just over a week ago and got the full interview at Dover - so I very much doubt you will get away with buying "an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco" in the Eurotunnel Shop.

I could well be wrong, but experience leads me to believe I'm not.

Good luck with arguing the point in your last paragraph as they confiscate your van ............ :wink:


----------



## waz

Stanner said:


> Skar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I got this right......The only change is....You now can only go to the
> terminal AFTER customs, other than that no change.
> 
> Which means you can now overload yourself with ****, booze, etc because you've cleared customs. :wink:
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> I'm puzzled about this as well - you may well clear immigration before the terminal, but I doubt if you cleared customs before being let loose in the booze and **** shop.
> This is the reason why customs for the ferries are at the exit in Dover after you have shopped on board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are no checks at all after you have been to the terminal (and nowhere to make them). Strictly speaking though you can bring in an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco from France as long as it is for personal use, the guidelines are just that, guidelines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I bet there are as I really can't see HMRC leaving a big hole like the tunnel in their cordon.
> 
> I came back from Belgium and France just over a week ago and got the full interview at Dover - so I very much doubt you will get away with buying "an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco" in the Eurotunnel Shop.
> 
> I could well be wrong, but experience leads me to believe I'm not.
> 
> Good luck with arguing the point in your last paragraph as they confiscate your van ............ :wink:
Click to expand...

I am with you on that Stanner, lot of people have lost there vehicles and they where not all selling on the **** and booze.

Waz


----------



## Skar

Stanner said:


> "I very much doubt you will get away with buying "an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco" in the Eurotunnel Shop."


They may have imposed a maximum amount that you can purchase in the shop? I didn't shop there so cannot say.

The point of my post however was to warn of potential delays at busy times, not to encourage smuggling! 8)


----------



## joedenise

It must have changed then because on UK side once you came through check in where you got your ticket you then went to the terminal followed by going round and finding UK passport & customs followed by French customs followed by gas check before boarding the train.

On the French side you had check in, terminal then French customs checks, UK customs checks and passport control and gas check then drive past the French passport control before boarding the train.

Will let you know if it's changed when we go away in April.

Joe


----------



## Stanner

Skar said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I very much doubt you will get away with buying "an unlimited amount of booze and tobacco" in the Eurotunnel Shop."
> 
> 
> 
> They may have imposed a maximum amount that you can purchase in the shop? I didn't shop there so cannot say.
> 
> The point of my post however was to warn of potential delays at busy times, not to encourage smuggling! 8)
Click to expand...

That has always been the case with ET - however all I was saying was that I just cannot see HMRC not having some form of check between you having a chance to buy cheap(ish) booze and **** and arriving in the UK.

The limit on what you can purchase doesn't work either, if you can buy your "allowance" in Adinkerke and then buy a second allowance in the terminal without any further check.

Life just ain't that easy.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

We got off a P&O ferry from Calais to Dover a couple of hours ago. This is the first time we have had to queue at Calais (there were only two lines in use apart from coaches) and we first had our passports checked by the French border police and then, ten metres further on, by the UK borders agency, each reading the passports electronically and the UK BA checking that our faces matched the passports. We then moved forward to the P&O check in where, unusually, we needed the booking reference (normally they use ANPR) and were loaded onto an earlier ferry than we had booked and went straight onboard.

On arrival at Dover there were a few vehicles being pulled over by UK BA and I guess that this would be the bit of the agency that was Customs in the past, so you may well be pulled over at Dover.

We noticed through the fence at Cite Europe last night that the queues for the tunnel seemed longer that usual but we assumed that this was because many teachers and their pupils are returning to the UK at the end of half-term, but it may be the changes.

P&L


----------



## Stanner

PeterandLinda said:


> On arrival at Dover there were a few vehicles being pulled over by UK BA and I guess that this would be the bit of the agency that was Customs in the past, so you may well be pulled over at Dover.


So far as I know HMRC and the UK BA are not the same agency.

You pass through UK BA (show your passport) before boarding a ferry and then run the HMRC gauntlet of stares after arriving in Dover.

http://www.dover.uk.com/news/2008/10/24/451/Lorry+Driver+Jailed+For+Tobacco+Smuggling/

This refers to them co-operating, but still as separate agencies.

http://www.dover.uk.com/news/2009/10/16/579/%A3540,000+Of+Amphetamine+Seized+At+Port/


----------



## bognormike

Skar

I'm intrigued as to where they send you now at Calais? Do you go from the check in directly to the customs / passports and Is there then a loop round from the customs / passports back to the shop / cafe building, and then onwards to the train control lanes? Seems a bit odd?? 
When we've been there it's always been check in, shop / cafe, then when your train is called yo go out through customs/ passport control and then directly to the train control lanes; it would seem to need a complete re-design of the road network to change this.... :? :?:


----------



## GEMMY

Just before xmas, on our way back from the markets, there were cosiderable roadworks happening inside the grounds, so other than a loophole in customs checks it doesn't surprise me.

Getting "called" on the carpark, going thru passport, vehicle checks and gas, sometimes could be time consuming to get to the train

tony


----------



## Skar

bognormike said:


> Skar
> 
> I'm intrigued as to where they send you now at Calais? Do you go from the check in directly to the customs / passports and Is there then a loop round from the customs / passports back to the shop / cafe building, and then onwards to the train control lanes? Seems a bit odd??
> When we've been there it's always been check in, shop / cafe, then when your train is called yo go out through customs/ passport control and then directly to the train control lanes; it would seem to need a complete re-design of the road network to change this.... :? :?:


You go through customs/passports (same buildings as before) and continue straight ahead as you would have done when boarding in the past. There is a new roundabout at which you turn right for the terminal or continue straight ahead to board. The road to the terminal was there before but was for staff use only and had barriers (I think they have widened it though as it is now two-way traffic and you return on this road to board)).

Incidentally, I had no gas check either... but the guy in the box did appear to be undergoing (poor!) training.


----------



## bognormike

sounds good, Skar, as Gemmy says it should cut down on the time needed to go through customs / passports if you do that bit after check in.

Thanks for the info


----------



## RedSonja

Remeber HMRC can stop you anywhere to check what you have in your car and that includes after you have exited the Tunnel in Ashford.

So you could stock up with a mega amount of **** and Booze and be stopped up the M20.

Sonja


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I believe the Calais Terminal procedure was changed back in February and today I received this information from Eurotunnel -

Important travel information - NEW French Terminal Layout

To further improve your travel experience, a new layout of our French Terminal is now in place.

After proceeding through Check-In, you now clear border controls prior to accessing our French Passenger Terminal Building. This enables you to relax in the comfort of our Terminal until your booked departure is called. Simply follow the revised signage and directions given by our Terminal staff.

If you require any further information, please call our Contact Centre on 08443 35 35 35. Opening times are:

08:00 - 19:00 Monday to Friday
08:00 - 17:30 Saturday and Bank Holidays
09:00 - 17:30 Sunday
(please note above timings are UK time)

For the latest real-time travel information for both the UK & French Terminals, please call our 24 hour Customer Information Line +44 (0)8444 63 00 00.

We wish you a pleasant journey with Eurotunnel.

Yours sincerely,

Harvey Alexander
Marketing and Sales Director
Commercial Division - Passenger


----------



## GEMMY

Yes Keith, thats what the preceeding 21 posts were about.

tony


----------



## eddied

*Eurotunnel*

Yes, but Keith's post was the only one that made it crystal clear to me.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The point I was trying to show is that they altered the system at least a couple of months ago but it's taken them up to now, note their use of the word 'NEW', to bother informing their customers.


----------

